# Tamlamalar



## ibraheem27

The doctor orders 3 blood samples, but the phlebotomist takes 4 samples just to be safe, while also missing *the vein for the blood ...*

He could have gotten *the ticket for the concert* last night. He could have gotten the ticket for the concert last night, I cannot be sure of this. He could ...

Arkadaşlar yukarıda geçen tamlamalar ne tür tamlamalardır onların gramerdeki Türkçe ve İngilizce tam karşılıklarını yazabilirsiniz çünkü Google dan bulup bu konuda çalışmak istiyorum

Hepinize teşekkür ederim


----------



## drowsykush

Konu olarak çalışacaksanız “prepositional phrases” adıyla geçer, bununla ilgili birçok kaynak mevcut.


----------



## ibraheem27

drowsykush said:


> Konu olarak çalışacaksanız “prepositional phrases” adıyla geçer, bununla ilgili birçok kaynak mevcut.


Rica etsem bir kaç link paylaşabilirsiniz benimle


----------



## drowsykush

Mesaj olarak ilettim, detaylı sorunuz olursa sorabilirsiniz.


----------



## ibraheem27

drowsykush said:


> Mesaj olarak ilettim, detaylı sorunuz olursa sorabilirsiniz.


Verdiğim örneklerin özel bir kuralı kaidesi varmıdır


----------



## drowsykush

Bunlar isim tamlamasıdır. Verilen bilgiler dışında spesifik bir kuralı olduğunu sanmıyorum.


----------



## ibraheem27

drowsykush said:


> Bunlar isim tamlamasıdır. Verilen bilgiler dışında spesifik bir kuralı olduğunu sanmıyorum.


Kardeş verdiğin mesajı aldım ama vermiş olduğum tamlama türü ile ilgili bir veriye rastlamadım zahmet olmazsa verdiğim örnekle ilgili bir Türkçe veya İngilizce link paylaşa bilirmisiniz ben nette çok aradım bulamadı 

Bana geçen emeğiniz için teşekkürler


----------



## drowsykush

Paylaşmış olduğum linklerde hepsi detaylıca anlatılıyor, herhangi bir veriye rastlamamış olmanız pek mümkün değil. Sizin verdiğiniz örneklerde “for” edatı kullanılmış, bunun haricinde birçok edat bulunuyor ve her birinden ayrı ayrı bahsedilmiş. Site içi arama yaparsanız “for”  ile ilgili örneklerin de olduğunu göreceksiniz. 

Özelden kaynaklarıyla birlikte kısaca anlattım.


----------

